# Ec breathless & bloated



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm back again for more advice I had my ec on Monday since yesterday I've been feeling breathless I'm still a little tender & really bloated should I be worried because I was coasting for 7 days before ec 
Please help!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

get advice from your clinic.  you may have OHSS and it can be serious. In the meantime plenty of water and rest. it may just sort itself out once your body settles down but don't take a chance on that.    . a little bloating is normal at this stage but 'breathless' isn't.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ruffles,

Definitely call your clinic.  I only had 5 eggs retrieved, but was so ill for about 5 days after EC.  My tummy was enormous and bloated and I tried to go out shopping with DH 3 days after EC and I seriously couldn't continue walking after about 20 minutes.  I ended up in bed and resting as much as possible.

It could be the onset of OHSS or like myself, you are just having a rough time after EC.

Hope you feel better.

X


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi ruffles,    sorry to hear that, 

definitely call your clinic as goldbunny says, they won't mind and it's worth getting some reassurance. 

drink lots of water, gatorade and eat lots protein. it's the hcg injection that can start off any ohss, which is why it can get worse if you get a bfp... My experience was really really uncomfortable and extreme thirst..are you dehydrated? if you are having trouble weeing that's another symptom of ohss.  

As the other ladies have said EC can give you bloating, but be worth keeping an eye on you due to breathlessness which can be ohss.

take care of yourself and let us know how you get on
xx


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi ladies thanks for all your advice I rang my clinic & they just got back to me if I feel like it again this evening I have to go to my local a&e as I travel quiet a way to BCRM clinic in Bristol I'm really frightened as I've had a bit of a rough ride to get where I am with coasting for 7 days before EC but I got 12 eggs in collection & 10 of them are doing well I'm so worried     

Hope your all doing really well with your cycles & a   from me thanks again xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's ok don't panic. just see how you get on and go to a&e if you are still breathless etc. 10 embies is great, super crop. They may freeze them if you get sick but that is ok. not worth the risk of putting them back if you have ohss. good luck and look after yourself.


----------



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to a and e to get checked out on Sunday and im still in . I was breathless and bloated after 1st wk of embryo transfer. I have no fluid in stamach as you would expect with ohss bit my fluid has gone on the lungs. Still waitin to hear if I have ohss as i only had 9 eggs I'm waiting to have lungs draoned for a 2nd time  gud luck and het checked dont leave it like i did x .


----------



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

I cant wait till sat to do me test to see if i have 2 embryos on board


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks gold bunny for all your advice I'm feeling a little less stressed this morning & I'm waiting on my phone call to see how my embies are doing & wether I'll have et today or tomoz I'm just   that everything will go smoothly today. A    to you

Thanks Stella for your advice I hope your feeling better today a   for you to & good luck with your test on Saturday hope to hear the good news soon xxxx


----------

